# Men, do you rid yourself of body hair?



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

One of my brothers plucks his eyebrows and shaves his legs and the whole nine yards. He keeps up with everything better than I do, the OCD bastard  I'm curious as to how many of our PerC men keep up with leg shaving, eyebrow plucking, etc.


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not that hairy to do it frequently, but yes I do, sometimes, when I feel I need some shavy shavings


----------



## VolantEntropy (Mar 25, 2012)

The German in me requires I trim up every month or so in order to keep myself neat, but I've never felt the need to start shaving my body entirely.

Even when I dated a girl that wanted a guy with shaved body hair I wasn't too fond of the idea. I told her if she wanted it smooth she could shave it herself; she left it at that.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

VolantEntropy said:


> The German in me requires I trim up every month or so in order to keep myself neat, but I've never felt the need to start shaving my body entirely.
> 
> Even when I dated a girl that wanted a guy with shaved body hair I wasn't too fond of the idea. I told her if she wanted it smooth she could shave it herself; she left it at that.


I would accept that challenge, except only with armpit hair. I think that is the most disgusting thing ever, regardless of gender.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i shave my face when i give a shit(i like the goatee style)

if i had a girlfriend or boyfriend i'd probably trim my pubes!


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Shave my face and pluck my unibrow, don't shave down south though I do trim. I didn't vote for pluck eyebrows though as I assumed you meant the whole thing and altering/trimming the shape of them.


----------



## ImbecilicSage (Apr 29, 2009)

A part of me has resolved to shave my face more often than I do, though that's more about practical necessity as eventually my beard can become extremely itchy and generally bothersome when it gets really lengthy, and when it does get lengthy I don't like to shave it myself due to the excessive amount of time involved and with that said most often get that shaved off along with my hair cut (and consequently I have to pay an extra amount of money, and I don't possess much of that).

If I had a significant other who was not at all partial to much body hair (or even facial hair acknowledging everything I just said) I guess I might be more proactive with reference to its maintenance, though I don't think that'd be very likely being fully honest, and I'm actually starting to doubt I'll ever acquire a partner frankly (keeping with the blunt honesty theme )


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Wooooo! We have a happy trail shaver


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

I do not shave anything fully, but I do keep my face, armpits, chest, etc. trimmed.


----------



## Alpengeist19 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm half Iranian so I'm pretty hairy lol. But I only do certain parts, not gonna go into specifics lol


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> Wooooo! We have a happy trail shaver


Whhhhhaaa?


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

I used to do the nethers and armpits when I worked in a steam plant, but the new growth was generally very uncomfortable (pokie in the skivy..), and lets face it, the surface of one's testicles is not optimized for the use of a straight edged razor. 

Nowadays, I'll pluck the occasional bela lugos eyebrow hair, or random strand of earlobe hair, but with shaving, that's it.


----------



## Ashtongue (Apr 4, 2012)

Definitely balls. 
Once you go smooth, you can't return. It's just plain more comfortable.
Other than that, I keep my face done and arm pits. For comfort them too
Easier to move, without stuff gettin' in my way.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I really hate body hair on men. Shave, wax, and trim. DO IT ALL!


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

The operation called for hormone therapy.
Suddenly, the hairinites took over.
They knew not of the infused blades I wielded, designed by the goddess Venus, for their demise. Their numbers were in the hundreds, multiplying by means of time..and seemingly temperature /). I stepped into the temple of cleanliness (it has since been renamed 'Basin of bubbles and battle) and anointed myself in the oils of battle, Olay!
I removed the weapon from it's sheath, four blades glistening with the triumphant tears of my past.
SLAIN! 
Merciless against my dark, wiry adversaries. Regard for their young was of no consequence, for I could not let the race survive.
Into valleys, crevices, and caverns, I trudged with my master sword into their camps.
The stragglers were taken quietly, in their wilted sleep.

And justice reigned supreme. 

I'm on my phone, but this would've been the shit from my desktop.
I butchered it with brevity.
(get it)

Also, I'm not a man.
Keep the hair, it's really sexy.


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

I shave my face and my midsection so that my abs show nicely, but I keep the manly chest.


----------



## Deathbagel (Feb 18, 2012)

Ashtongue said:


> Definitely balls.
> Once you go smooth, you can't return. It's just plain more comfortable.
> Other than that, I keep my face done and arm pits. For comfort them too
> Easier to move, without stuff gettin' in my way.


How on earth do you even do that though? Just reading this made me squirm...


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Deathbagel said:


> How on earth do you even do that though? Just reading this made me squirm...


First, you take some scissors or hair trimmers to get rid of the long hair. Then you gently go across the boys with a razor when your relaxed. It's fairly easy, just that once you start, you're going to be doing it for a while because letting it grow back is uncomfortable.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

No butt shavers yet? Yeah I don't shave my butt either. Butt it's pretty bald. I cracked up reading the poll & my dog was staring at me like she's never seen me laugh alone before. I shave my face maybe twice a week. Everyday if I have to go out a lot. Sometimes I say "ah screw it" & go 2-3 weeks. I hate armpit hair. It's there to make us sweat, stink & catch lint balls from our shirts. And it just looks gross, which is why I don't wear sleeveless shirts. Maybe I'll start doing my pits. Isn't there some kind of hair removal stuff you put on, soak & rinse off? Is it safe? I'd take a bath in it once a week if I could. I braid my nosehairs. : ) No, but once in awhile I have to clip a wild one there.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

How do you even shave your butt? It just seems really uncomfortable and not worth the trouble (I'm a dude so there's nothing going in there). Also it's nice and warm in the winter.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I shave (most of) my face a couple of times a week and pluck my nose hair a couple of times a year and that's it. Unless you count plucking the handful of hairs that grow from my nipples like head hair - they got to four inches long once and I'm sure they'd have continued to grow :laughing:

I'm eternally single though so no-one sees my body but me and random guys at the gym - if a girl wanted less hair I'd seriously consider their request but I'm far from a hairy person anyway.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I shave my face and trim my nose and nether regions. Though hair removal is rather long for me, because my arms, legs, chest and back are hairy. I had a patch of my leg waxed for a dare, and it hurt... so I decided against ever trying that again. 

PS, I am aware that is a wimpy reason for not removing hair, but it's my reason nonetheless.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

As a girl, I can't imagine why a guy would want to go to the trouble to shave all over. It's enough effort for me to shave my legs, pits, etc, and I'm not particularly hairy... surely it would take hours for a man to shave his entire body?

Plus, I think pit hair, happy trail, leg hair, and the rest are kinda sexy (while body stubble most certainly is not). Of course, fellas, it's up to you, but I think a shaven face along with upkeep on the unibrow and nose hair is plenty...


----------



## berwolf16 (Feb 18, 2012)

*I shave my toes... I know toe hair bugs some girls*


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I shave my face. I'm only 20 so there's not a whole lot of body hair above the waist. I would get my back waxed if I ever grew hair on it because back hair is just gross. I don't want to do legs/chest.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

LQ9 said:


> surely it would take hours for a man to shave his entire body?


This made me laugh. I got the mental image of some super hairy guy reaching all around his body with a razor. :laughing: It probably would.



> Plus, I think pit hair, happy trail, leg hair, and the rest are kinda sexy (while body stubble most certainly is not). Of course, fellas, it's up to you, but I think a shaven face along with upkeep on the unibrow and nose hair is plenty...


That's what I thought most women thought. "body stubble" just seems gross.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not very hairy myself, but I do sometimes shave my arm and leg hairs (including hand and toe hair). My chest hairs are very sparse and I sometimes shave them too, but it's hardly worth the miniscule effort. I never shave my pubic hair and I would like to get rid of my bottom hair. I also keep my face clean-shaven. I once tried shaving my armpits, but I didn't like the feeling afterwards.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Face ('cept for the nostril broom )
Butt
Back
Chest
Abs
Balls

The ladies I mingle with prefer it that way, plus body hair traps heat and, when doing power laps, creates drag.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm balding, so I shave my head about every week or two. I also shave my face. I occasionally shave my pubic regions.


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> Wooooo! We have a happy trail shaver


You didn't have any options to distinguish trimmers vs those who embrace the underbrush.


----------



## goesupinward (Jun 11, 2010)

Meritocrat said:


> Face ('cept for the nostril broom )
> Butt
> Back
> Chest
> ...


Sorry, but the last part of your last sentence just had me chuckling. Hair creates drag? How fast would you be going without hair? .00001 mph faster?


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

goesupinward said:


> Sorry, but the last part of your last sentence just had me chuckling. Hair creates drag? How fast would you be going without hair? .00001 mph faster?


 Yeah but he didn't specify how much hair he has. He could be Wookie hairy.

All I'll say is that I stay trimmed up.


----------



## Banned (May 21, 2012)

I rarely shave..I do shave my face since there comes time you need to look clean and clear..other then that I may shave pubes before you know what. :tongue:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I shave my face because despite being able to grow a beard....I have no mustache (strange isn't it? Its a dirtstash only while I have neck, sideburn, cheak and chin hair WTF).

Other then that trim nose hair now and then. XD I was surprised how many guys shave their balls and wtf people have ear hair?

As soon as my stash grows in I'll be growing me beard yarrrrrrrrr!

Dunno bout you gus but I feel naked without hair lmao.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

How the fuck do you shave your butt? ._.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Genitals, nothing else.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Funny thing about this.

I went to a wedding, a wedding attended primarily by southeast Asians. The one thing people said the most was not, hey haven't seen you in a while!, it was, "wow, you have facial hair?!?!?!?!?! how did you get that?"

I'm sure there are SE Asians who can grow more facial hair than I. I have side burns, a light beard that goes from one side burn to the other and down my neck. I guess it's a full beard, but its very short. People were astonished by this. I was astonished that they were astonished.

Maybe I'll make a thread about this and post a picture, I am really curious how rare this is lol.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, when I do shave, regardless of bodypart, I don't keep the hair in a shrine, like some weirdo.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

I tried shaving my genitals once... That was a cold winter.


----------



## SillyMcGoose (Apr 2, 2012)

As I have said numerous times in my life, pubes sketch me out.

::Waits patiently for someone to tie my pube sketchage into the MBTI::


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Rim said:


> Dunno bout you gus but I feel naked without hair lmao.


^
Exactly!

I like my facial hair just the way it is. Whether it's scruff or beard or in-beard-weird, I definitely feel odd bare-faced. I trim my nethers, shaving completely is really impractical for most guys. Luckily, back hair is a non-existent issue for me. Trimming stray hairs in ears, nose, and eyebrows is a matter of regular upkeep. I do venture outdoors quite a bit, so arm and leg hair come in handy to keep pesky bloodsuckers from stinging before I feel them on me. I feel comfortable with my body hair, and rarely feel induced to get rid of it for any reason (outside of work).


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I recently learned that my boyfriend shaves his ankles (not his legs or feet, just ankles) because "the hair gets stuck in his socks."

I find this amusing, but whatever floats his boat...


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

I find this thread most amusing. ^^

But on a more serious note, I'm the tiniest bit bitter that men have more of a choice about whether or not to shave... 

Meh. I'll get over it.


----------



## Talon (Feb 15, 2012)

I keep everything neat and clean looking but I don't go overboard. One thing that I do that I absolutely hate having to do is eyebrow upkeep. This is something I'd never ever do but it's pretty much a must as my eyebrows are just unacceptable if I don't.


----------

